# Just need some clarification...



## Andrew (May 3, 2005)

Does the female in this picture look like a sub-adult to you guys? I know for sure that the male is a subadult.

http://images3.fotopic.net/?iid=y8n35v&amp;amp...1&amp;nostamp=1

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Joe (May 3, 2005)

Hey,

Yes the female is subadult.

Joe


----------



## Andrew (May 3, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Joe (May 3, 2005)

No problem, If you ever have some dead leaf's for sale, could you let me know andrew? i'm very interested in these and i want to keep a lot of different gened dessicata.

Joe


----------



## Andrew (May 3, 2005)

Sure. I should have plenty of nymphs available soon.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

